# New Taurus at range!!



## Flashbang (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm mostly a semi-auto man but I'm quickly growing attached to my new Taurus 851. Took it to the range for the third time last Saturday. Only have 200 rounds thru it but am impressed so far. The double action pull is just really nice on this revolver and I find myself just using it DAO the more I shoot it. Here is a 15 round group measuring 3-5/8" at ten yards. I'm hoping with more practice and trying different loads that I can do even better!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Congrats on the gun


----------



## Flashbang (Sep 11, 2006)

Don't know why I can't get bigger image of photo?!?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Flashbang said:


> Don't know why I can't get bigger image of photo?!?


Here is a help post on how to post images here...

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=2475

Maybe this will help U


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Flashbang just keep up the good job with the 85. They teach that most attacks take place within 20'. So you just keep at it, your doing great. Good Luck.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

OK, I looked at your original post and see that U are linking from another site - however - your link does not have the .jpg part of the file. So, see if that site U have uploaded the pic to allows U to copy the EXACT filename URL. If not, U may need to upload it someplace else (the link I posted above lists a free place you can do that w/o an account).

So, the issue is the place the image is being hosted...


----------



## Flashbang (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Shipwreck. That service and that procedure had always worked before, but I guess the service changed something..... Anyway, ImageShack is







..... (the bomb)


----------

